# F.S. Angels, Geophagus surinamensis Price dropped..all sold



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 Geophagus surinamensis $15 each.

I have 5 mid size angel for sale $ $ 7 each. or the group of.3 koi angels,1 platinum angel . ,1 lg Peruvian angel look a like $ 25

A here is picture of a few angels I have fro sale..


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

prices dropped.....


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

are the geo's sexable?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

gimlid said:


> are the geo's sexable?


I don't think so not at the size they are at and i think they are is at least one male it very dominant towards the other..


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Very nice shape, good luck on the sale


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice AGD .....very nice shape plus healthy looking too.....you are selling it for only $50......5 ins Albino....wow


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

seanyuki said:


> Very nice AGD .....very nice shape plus healthy looking too.....you are selling it for only $50......5 ins Albino....wow


Thanks Francis I thought at that price they would have gotten picked up already since i paid $ 75 each from another person on this site.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

definitely a great price! Very tempting!


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

PM'd you for all or AGD


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mods can you please close. Ofr some reason. I can\t do it thanks


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the Discus David! The trip itself to your place was more than worth it


----------

